# Using Reindeer Motors



## Scary Godmother

I was thinking about using deer motors to turn the heads on a couple of props that I have in mind. I saw the motors on CBWebdirect.com, they have one that is just the motor,and another that comes with a cam arm. I am wondering exactly how you mount these on a prop head, and whether or not I will need the cam arm. I have never really looked closely at one of the animated reindeer to see how they work. Does anyone have any pics or how-to on using these on a prop:devil:? Thanks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Does anyone have the flyingpig linkl?


----------



## Terrormaster

A few notes about the Reindeer motors:

They're a pain to mount based on their shape and positions of the mounting holes. Not impossible, but you'll have to be a little creative. I used two of them last year (salvaged from the scraps after a prior Christmas vandalism). While I managed to get one of the 4 holes with an actual screw through it, I ended up using zip-ties passed through the remaining holes to secure them.

They're slow, low powered, and low torque. It doesn't take a whole lot to overload the torque. However it has an interesting side-effect or fail safe - whenever the torque is exceeded in one direction it automatically reverses the polarity of the motor and starts turning the other direction (this is most likely intentional so the motors don't burn up when they get iced over).

Worked out well for me for both an FCG (kept her light weight and added a counter weight as well) as well as a Grave Grabber (which moved slow and had a nice slow classic Romero zombie feel). 

You could go both ways with the head. I would think simplest would be mounting it on the shaft with a limiter on both ends to take advantage of the reversing polarity. However the side to side Reindeer all use the cam.

-TM


----------



## Scary Godmother

Very informative, thanks Terror Master!:devil:


----------



## Liam

Scary, do you have a direct link to the motors?

Depending upon the cost, you might also think about using one of these guys. They are probably a bit more torquey and shouldn't be that much more expensive:

http://urlbrief.com/122162


----------



## DeathTouch

I have used them but for Christmas. sorry.


----------



## uncle

Here is a fairly new prop by the Propmaster using these motors:

http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/u-built_it.htm

and video:

http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/prop_head_movement.htm

I know he really likes these motors, and they seem very good for low torque applications.


----------



## TommaHawk

Here's the mechanics link:

http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/pages/crankslider.html


----------



## Scary Godmother

Liam-thanks I will check those motors out. I am a little unsure how to hook up the electric to them, I tend to stick with things that are all ready to go.:jol:

Here is the link:

http://www.cwebdirect.com/



Liam said:


> Scary, do you have a direct link to the motors?
> 
> Depending upon the cost, you might also think about using one of these guys. They are probably a bit more torquey and shouldn't be that much more expensive:
> 
> http://urlbrief.com/122162


----------



## Scary Godmother

This is great, thanks for the links!



uncle said:


> Here is a fairly new prop by the Propmaster using these motors:
> 
> http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/u-built_it.htm
> 
> and video:
> 
> http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/prop_head_movement.htm
> 
> I know he really likes these motors, and they seem very good for low torque applications.


----------



## drwilde

*reindeer motor prop*

I have used these motors and they are cheap and work well. One thing I noticed is the thread to attach a screw to the crank is small and can work its way loose. I found a guy selling used reindeers for $5 so I bought a bunch to use for props. the manufacture of the reindeers sells replacement motors on their website for a bit more. Here is a link to my animated witch using reindeer motors. Good Luck!

http://web.tampabay.rr.com/graphics/witch.html


----------



## pyro

i used these motors for rocking tombstone with no problem props o8 :: rockin tomb stone video by pyro-1966 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid101.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/pyro-1966/props%20o8/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m80/pyro-1966/props%20o8/MOV02359 and im also going to do this one using a reindeer motor http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/bmleer.html


----------



## Scary Godmother

Thanks for the info drwilde, and the head's up about the screw coming loose, what did you do to correct that problem? I could not get anything on your link, just a black page that said witch?:devil:

QUOTE=drwilde;210250]I have used these motors and they are cheap and work well. One thing I noticed is the thread to attach a screw to the crank is small and can work its way loose. I found a guy selling used reindeers for $5 so I bought a bunch to use for props. the manufacture of the reindeers sells replacement motors on their website for a bit more. Here is a link to my animated witch using reindeer motors. Good Luck!

http://web.tampabay.rr.com/graphics/witch.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## Scary Godmother

Pyro-I love that rocking tombstone! Did you attach a second arm to the motor, or two new ones of your own? Any how to pics on that prop? I would love to make one. Great song playing in the background of that video also.:devil:



pyro said:


> i used these motors for rocking tombstone with no problem http://s101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/pyro-1966/props o8/?action=view&current=MOV02359.flv and im also going to do this one using a reindeer motor http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/bmleer.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love the deer motors. Already come with the adapter attached at no extra moola, and even have another socket to plug something else into.


----------



## Scary Godmother

I'm convinced! I think I will order 3 or 4 and see what I can make with them.
Thanks!:jol:


----------



## Terrormaster

drwilde said:


> I have used these motors and they are cheap and work well. One thing I noticed is the thread to attach a screw to the crank is small and can work its way loose. I found a guy selling used reindeers for $5 so I bought a bunch to use for props. the manufacture of the reindeers sells replacement motors on their website for a bit more. Here is a link to my animated witch using reindeer motors. Good Luck!
> 
> http://web.tampabay.rr.com/graphics/witch.html


Hey Doc, did you use the motors for both the neck and stirring or just one or the other? If for the stirring, how'd the torque handle for you? I'm considering using two of these to drive my animated witch I'm building this year as well.

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## Scary Godmother

I would be interested in this as well, I am also making a stirring witch. I have already purchased a windshield wiper motor, but if I can get away with the deer motor, I could use the wiper motor for my coffin.:devil:


----------



## drwilde

*reindeer motor*

Yes, I used the same reindeer motors for the head and stirring. The arms and hands had to be lightweight so not to put too much weight on it. I don't have any progress pics up now but the finished pics and video link is good.

I pretty much followed the stirring witch how-to on scarefx.com only using reindeer motors instead and a douglas fir for the face animatronics.

http://web.tampabay.rr.com/graphics/witch.html
http://web.tampabay.rr.com/graphics/witch_files/witch-3.mov


----------



## tonguesandwich

drwilde, the video link is dead.


----------



## drwilde

Sorry, not sure what's wrong. you can still get to it from the 1st link.


----------



## Terrormaster

Hotlinking appears to be disabled on the site so you have to go to the site and view it from there.

Anyways, thanks for the info doc, I only hope mine comes out as cool as yours.

-TM


----------

